# lost coffee cup at numbers launch!



## RiverMamma (May 3, 2009)

Hey, I know this may seem lame... but I think I left my coffee cup at the numbers launch this morning... it's a really special coffee cup... it is a purple travel type mug with a picture of my dad, my 3 year old daughter & I, in Susehole (on the Rio Grande) on it. It has a handle with a gold & purple carabiner clipped on it. I'm gonna go up there & check tomorrow, but just wanted to throw it out there in case anyone picked it up today. Again, I know it may seem lame, but I'm pretty darn attached to my coffee cup... (I don't know what I'm gonna do without it tomorrow morning! D: ) I really really really really hope it comes back to me!


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

Hope you find it........I know what its like to lose sentimental coffee mugs or other important things like that.


----------



## RiverMamma (May 3, 2009)

yay!!! Thank you thank you to whoever put it up on a post at the put in!!! Soooo happy to have my coffee cup back!!! (and thank you River Gods... [of course]) <3


----------

